# Homemade Tools >  Wind Turbine VAWT

## Captainleeward

Wind Turbine VAWT made from plans on the internet.

Attachment 2279

----------

kbalch (Nov 12, 2014)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

So, I have guessed that the V stands for Vertical ...
Is it noisy ?, I'm sure it's not only to power the clock ?

----------


## Captainleeward

Yes and yes it powers a generator inside the clock box. :O)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks capainleeward! I've added your Vertical Axis Wind Turbine to our Generators category, as well as to your builder page: capainleeward's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Vertical Axis Wind Turbine  by capainleeward 

tags:
wind turbine

----------


## CedarSlayer

Nice and nautical to be using the wind and the stars!

Bob

----------


## Hotz

Well I did not understand the purpose, but done at home is cool ...

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Hotz, 
it a windmill.
There is someone in my town that has got an autonomous house, he has one like that in his garden.
The blades are maybe 4 or 5 meters long, from maybe 1 meter from the ground.
He was not authorized to have the big one in a star shape, but this model he was.
But his neighbors were complaining about the noise (I think the manufacturer did something to fix it) and the "psychedelic" effect of it, when it's turning and when sun rays go through it ...
But there are always people to complain ...

----------

Hotz (Nov 13, 2014)

----------


## Captainleeward

YES SO IT GOS AROUND and around by WITH THE WIND AND TURNS A GENERATOR WHICH PRODUCES ELECTRICITY which is then stored in battery's. :o)
mine makes very little noise.

----------

Hotz (Nov 13, 2014)

----------

